# Hot Peppers



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I love hot peppers, And I find myself using them all the time, From jalapeno to Habanero to Anaheim. What are favorites? And how do you like to prepare them?
I hope this will be a "HOT" topic








cc


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Take a can of hominy. Mix it with chopped jalapenos to taste, heat in the microwave. A great snack!

I like peppers that are used to make condiments like garlic chili paste, hot bean curd, radishes in chili paste.... all delicious.

[This message has been edited by cchiu (edited 12-28-2000).]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

A good mix....I don't do habaneros though.
anaheim, jalepino, serrano, poblano, my farmers grew some great paparika peppers....sure I'll post more latter...


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

I like the regular hotties all right but lately I'm partial to the (canned) chipotles (which are smoked jalapenos) in adobo sauce.

Used some last night in fact, steamed mussels in a chipotle/black bean/garlic sauce.

My family can't take much heat so the fresh aren't usually an option. They do welcome the gentle smoky flavor associated with chipotles. I've tried dried, but the flavor was almost non-existent. Canned (Goya) was much better, and they keep covered for several months in the fridge.

Also excellent in black beans with cumin, lime juice and cilantro.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

XO for seafood, and umm, ive actually made a corriander and red curry crepe with thai chicken stuffing - believe it or not.

However, i am a little curious about this indian chilli sitting a little above 15,000 scoville units.

The chinese/asia chilli oil seems to rock.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Nick.Shu, what pepper are you talking about? Here's a pretty definitive list of scoville ratings (from Mo Hotta Mo Betta, my favorite hot food/chile site) and it has plain old cayenne clocked in at 35K-45K. (Habanero topping the list at 200K-500K.)
http://www.mohotta.com/heatguid.htm


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

capechef, yes I've used poblanos (fresh) but they're rather expensive up here, when you can find them. Lovely deep chile note, not a lot of scary heat, use them for a creamy chicken chipotle dish, yum.

What's your purveyor for dried peppers? I've considered going online because the supermarket's are awfully brittle, which some people say is a sign of a lousy dried pepper.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

cc, you mean penzeys.com? Lovely site. They've got dried anchos 10.90 the pound... hey wait a minute, these are dried so that's a whole whack of peppers... does that sound like a good price to you?
http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-local/Sof...8239+978146251


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

ok, ok, ive located a reuters article which refers to this harsh piece of divine retribution.

read it and weep (so to speak) http://cnn.co.il/2000/FOOD/news/09/0...eut/index.html

eat in good health.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Datil is a local name for Capsicum chinense in St. Augustine, Florida. Orgins from southeast Asia. Capsicum means bell pepper.Rocoto are a Peruvian type, very hot w/ black seeds. I love chilis in lots of stuff. Its a wonder, I don't have health problems over them.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

My favorite peppers are chipoltes, anchos, habaneros, scotch bonnets, and jalapenos. Aniheims (sp?) also make great rellenos, if you have never tried them. Cascabels make great spicy cream sauces (nice mildly spicy, flavorful, dried peppers). I also really like habanero or scotch bonnet jelly, but my favorite way to eat habaneros is in a scallop sechive I make. Dice up raw scallops, and mix in some finely minced red onion that has been rinsed in warm water twice, finely minced red pepper (a very small amount), finely minced habanero (however much you can handle), finely minced cilantro, and lime juice to coat. Add salt and allow to marinate for at least 30 minutes before serving on fried tortillas or fried plantain chips.


----------



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

Cape chef,

To answer the first question, "What are favorites? And how do you like to prepare them?".

I use a lot of scotch bonets, to make it easy for me to use and to extend the shelf life, I make it into a condiment. 
Scotch bonet, shallot, garlic, sugar, salt, blk pepper, and rice wine vinger. Blend it all in a robot coupe till it is a small rough chop, then bottle it. That goes into everything. Use with X-caution.

Nick Shu. I gotta try that corriander red curry crepe. I think I will stuff it with a yellow curry shrimp.


D.Lee


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

ahh, the crepe is pretty easy, just mix some red curry paste and fine chopped corriander into a unsweetened crepe mix, cook of and then stuff if with whatever. Go for it.


----------



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

Thanks Nick.

D.Lee


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Dlee,I made some salmon cakes the other day and served it with a fresh mango,chili relish,Heres how I made the relish.This made almost a Qt
2 cups diced mango
1/4 cup scallions
1/4 cup diced red onion
3 red jalapenos seeded and minced
1 poblano roasted,seeded and skinned and diced
1 bunch cilantro chopped
some rice wine vinegar
about a 1/2 cup olive oil
2 teaspoons toasted cumin seeds
zest and juice of a lime and a orange
salt and pepper
I just mixed it all together and let it blend for an hour or so
It was really good!!
I also make a green chilli chicken breast in pyllo with a chipotle sauce.

Some olive oil
1/4 cup shallots
1/2 # chopped button shrooms
1 1/2 cupscanned chopped green new Mexican chillies
a little thyme and marjoram
1/2 cup dry sherry
1/2 cup plain low fat yogurt
3 tablespoons fresh grated parm
S&P and a little nutmeg
3 egg whites
16 sheets phyllo
3/4 cup melted butter
8 b$s Chicken breast
for the Chpotlie sauce
3 tbs butter
3 tbs flour
1 1/2 cups milk
1/2 cup sherry
1 chipotlie in adobo
S&p
and chopped parsley
cook the shallots add the shrooms cook a couple minutes add the chillies,thyme and margarem cook a couple more minutes add the sherry cook until dry,lower the heat and add the yogurt and parm S&P and nutmeg and cool
beat the egg whites until you have dry peaks then fold the whites into the shroom mixture.
use 2 sheets of phyllo for each breast. lay out the dough and brush with the butter and lay the second on top and brush then fold in half. place a good shot of the shroom mixture in the center of the pastry put a breast on top of that and then some more filling over the breast.fold in you phyllo and seal and brush with butter.It takes about 25 minutes at work,but that's in a convection oven so it might take like 35 to 40 minutes at 375 in a standard oven. for the sauce melt the butter add the flour let it cook for a minute and then slowly add your milk,then add the sherry and cook another minute,add the chipotle to the sauce and mash cook for a moment more then push through a china cap add the parsley and S&P and your golden
So that's a couple ways I like to use the hot stuff
cc


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

I love all kinds, I do have a soft spot for jalepenos though. I also like the dried smoked ones-chipotles. Here is a Caesar "Chavez" Dressing in which I use both chipotles and dried California chilies. Enjoy!

Caesar "Chavez" Dressing

Recipe By : John Paul Khoury,CCC
Serving Size : 2 Preparation Time :0:10
Categories : Cold Sauces & Vinaigrettes

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
1 each dried California Chile pod -- stemmed & seeded
1/2 cup water -- boiling
6 cloves garlic -- peeled
1 teaspoon anchovy paste
2 ounces lime juice
1 ounce apple cider vinegar
1 each chipotle pepper in adobo -- optional
1 pinch cumin -- ground
1 pinch achiote -- paste
1 splash worcestershire sauce
1 pinch black pepper -- coarsely ground
1 whole egg
1 cup canola oil -- (+-)
1/4 cup parmesan -- grated fine
kosher salt -- to taste

Soak California chile in boiling water till tender, put in blender with 
water, add rest of ingredients except oil. Puree'. In a steady stream
with blender running emulsify with the oil. Season.

An Italian in Mexico with the surname of Caesar invented Caesar
salad. Now if a Mexican had invented it it might taste something 
like this!

Toss with Romaine and serve with corn bread croutons.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I'd heard it was an either Spanish or Mexican chef named Caesar Cardenas. I don't know it to be a fact, but this was from a man of Italian descent who had lived in Italy for some time (and he makes a darn good pizza crust, too, so if you're ever in St Paul, John Paul...). BTW, how are you and how's the state of california treating you?


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

I heard he was named Ceasar Cardini. And he was an Italian Restuaranteur who moved to Tijuana, Mexico to open a restuarant/Bar in the times of prohibition of liquer. Just what I've read from a number of books and magazines. I like the history of how foods came about and why, very interesting.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

owieee... I made a yummy mango salsa with a scotch bonnet last night and my fingers are still burning. Obviously, I was stupid enough not to use gloves. I've washed them many many times since last night. I also tried rubbing them with pepper leaves, washing with rubbing alcohol, hand lotion, cortisone cream, vitamin e gel, etc. and nothing has worked although it is starting to subside.

Anyway, anyone have cooking ideas for habaneros and scotch bonnets? I have lots that are almost ready to be picked from my garden. Next time, I'll use gloves.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Risa,

Here's a few mexican basics:

HOTTER THAN **** HABANERO SALSA
1 small tomato, 2 medium onions, 3 cloves garlic, 1 medium red bell pepper, 1 fresh *Habanero* chile, 1 fresh *Tabasco* chile, 1 tablespoon chopped parsley, 1/3 cup water, 1 tablespoon lemon juice, 2 teaspoons canola oil, 1/2 teaspoon salt, 1/2 teaspoon thyme, 1/4 teaspoon oregano (mexican variety)

------
For a basic chile paste, I use 2 or 3 dried chiles, such as pasilla, guajillo, ancho, cascabel, or habanero.

----------
Take a few dried ancho chiles and throw them in a coffee grinder (that you will use solely for that purpose) and add a little bit to any chile recipe.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

...my heavens! I don't think it is even possible to eat a habanero salsa!

ow! ow! ow!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Yes ma'am! Start in smaller doses if you prefer...it's an acquired taste, or shall I say "fire" and becomes quite addictive in no time. If you want the whole procedure, i.e. recipe, you know the magic words!

I found stone ground hand cut blue tortilla chips cooked in pure pressed canola oil. I bet these would pair wonderfully with the habanero salsa.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Risa try to dip your fingers in milk for a few minutes.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Two days later and my finger tips are still tingling a bit although I've washed my hands so much that they are now dry and cracking. The milk didn't help much either. Oh well, I learned my lesson and I at least enjoyed my salsa.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Chemically, hot peppers are strong alkalais. To neutralize them, try dipping your affected body parts in fresh lemon/lime juice, i.e. acids. 

[ August 28, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Risa,

Once upon a time, I had the same experience...with my face and neck! My skin litterally peeled-off 

I should have added more info about the blue corn tortilla chips. From non-genetically modified seeds, they are a Canadian product from Vancouver BC (CoolJ might be interested). The company is Que Pasa Mexican Foods, 1637 West 5th Avenue, Vancouver BC V6J 1N5. Their website is www.quepasafoods.com


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Thanks for the link Kimmie. I checked out the website, looks good.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You're welcome CoolJ. The products are sooooooo YUMMY!


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I fortunately remembered not to touch anything else!

Funny.. all these years and I never even knew that Que Pasa was a Vancouver company. That was usually the brand of chips and salsa that my mom would pick up at Safeway or Save-On-Foods.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Please tell your mom she has good taste!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Risa,
may I reccomend a book.
It's called "red hot peppers" by Jean andrews.
It's a cookbook for the not so faint of heart.It's published by macmillian in New York.
mark Miller and Barbara kafka are just two who refer to this book in regards to hot peppers,history and recipes.This book does not sit long on my selves.
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Great book cc.

I would like to also recommend "Hellish Relish" by Sharon Niederman. It's available at amazon.com
Forty recipes are included ranging from jalapeno corn relish to marinated mushroom salsa, along with stunning photography by renowned photographer Eduardo Fuss.

[ August 28, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I had a ancho last week that was scortching...farmers say it just happens that way some times....I have a farmer that is smoking jalepinos. Serious heart burn tonight (why else would I type at 4am...hot wings that got a mite too hot....) so what do you guys do when your taste buds override your stomach's capacity for heat?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Sorry Shroom. Yoghurt seems to work for me. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

...well mostly I just take tagamet or gaviscon or one of the other exciting pharmacueticals.

Bread sometimes helps a bit too. But to be honest, I don't play fast and loose with really, really hot foods anymore. The poor old tummy just doesn't take it like it used to. Sometimes, I even buy _mild_ salsa.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

well, it seems my favourite drug prednisone has somewhat eaten a largish hole in my stomach. So thats the end of my "Dave insanity sauce" ******* down days.

To calm the storm, any strongish antacid or prescription ulcer medecine seems to work.

As for the hands, i always wear gloves. Saves me from the "squirm dance" after going to the toilet post chilli prep.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Try ginger Nick it does help stomach problems. Whenever I have stomach problem I drink ginger ale with freshly grated ginger. You can also eat a teaspoon or so of fresh ginger if ginger ale doesn't appeal to you.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Sounds yummy! Thanks jj


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Nick.Shu:

Steroids such as prednisone have been known to cause ulcers.

[ September 25, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I always thought a chili relleno had to be made with poblano peppers?? Whats the spanish translation of the word relleno?

I canned some salsa to use up a bunch of tomatos from my garden a couple weeks ago. I like to eat the heat but I hate the burn I get under my nails from chopping them, it lasts for several days.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I always thought a chili relleno had to be made with poblano peppers?? Whats the spanish translation of the word relleno?

I canned some salsa to use up a bunch of tomatos from my garden a couple weeks ago. I like to eat the heat but I hate the burn I get under my nails from chopping them, it lasts for several days. 

P.S. To buy peppers fresh or dried go to your local Mexican grocery store.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Relleno = filled


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

There is a wonderful primer on *Fresh Chili Peppers* here you all might enjoy browsing.



[ September 25, 2001: Message edited by: cchiu ]


----------



## egeefay (Nov 7, 2006)

In Thailand don't look for a salt shaker at the table in a restaurant. You won't find one.
Whenever you go to a Thai restaurant in Thailand they will serve you a small bowl with fish sauce and sliced up Thai chili peppers floating in it
You spoon a small amount onto your noodles, curry or rice dish whenever you want a more salty taste.


----------

